# Harmony of the WCF and the WLC



## JohnGill (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anybody know of an online harmonization of the WLC & WCF that is is easy to follow? I found a 177 page copy from WRS, but it is cumbersome. I am also looking for an harmonization between the Heidelberg Catechism and the WLC.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim Bordwine has one; or is that the cumbersome one? Cumbersome is better than nonebersome.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 15, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Jim Bordwine has one; or is that the cumbersome one? Cumbersome is better than nonebersome.



Nope, it's by Mark Baldwin. Where do I find Bordwine's harmonization?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 15, 2008)

*I don't know if it's online but *Joel Beeke & Sinclair Ferguson co-edited a work called:

REFORMED CONFESSIONS: Harmonized (Baker Books) 1999.

It has The Belgic Confession, Heidleberg Catecism, Second Helvetic Confession, Canons of Dort, Westminster Confession of Faith, Westminster Shorter Catechism, and Westminster Longer Catechism all side by side. It is an amazingly well done work, I believe it cost under $20.00 when I purhased it a few years back. Well worth the money!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> *I don't know if it's online but *Joel Beeke & Sinclair Ferguson co-edited a work called:
> 
> REFORMED CONFESSIONS: Harmonized (Baker Books) 1999.
> 
> It has The Belgic Confession, Heidleberg Catecism, Second Helvetic Confession, Canons of Dort, Westminster Confession of Faith, Westminster Shorter Catechism, and Westminster Longer Catechism all side by side. It is an amazingly well done work, I believe it cost under $20.00 when I purhased it a few years back. Well worth the money!!



WHERE?! Where did you purchase this?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 15, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't know if it's online but *Joel Beeke & Sinclair Ferguson co-edited a work called:
> ...



Through Westminster Discount Books (out of Scarsdale New York). I'm sure they have a website, and you could probably order it online. I just don't know the web-address at the moment, but I'll google it after I post this reply.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay--so I guess they don't have a website. Here is thier other info:

Westminster Discount Books
P.O.Box 125H
Scarsdale, NY, 10583 

(914)472-2237


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > *I don't know if it's online but *Joel Beeke & Sinclair Ferguson co-edited a work called:
> ...



Buy it here for $15.00.

Reformation Heritage Books


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Bordwine has one; or is that the cumbersome one? Cumbersome is better than nonebersome.
> ...


The title may only be on the used market; it is James E. Bordwine, _A Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith and Larger Catechism, With Scripture Proofs: Also Including Chapter Summaries and Topical Index_ (trinity foundation, 1991).


----------

